# P0332 code on 2002 chevy 3/4 ton- spark knock?



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

so i got the code P0332 on the truck today. I cleared the code then drove about 50 miles and came back on. I have a hypertech programmer other than that nothing. I called a friend and he said the code was something about knock sensor. Any help on what i need to do? I cleared the code a second time as well as took the programmer off the truck. These little things bug the piss out of me. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

P0332 is a knock sensor issue.

6.0 equipped truck?

Do you wash it under the hood with water from time to time?


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

The back knock sensor is probably the one giving you the issue. I just got done doing my second one. I did both of mine last year when I got the code and just recently a friends that didn't want to spend the $800 at the dealership. If you are mechanically inclined and have some tools you can do the job yourself for about $150. That includes two new knock sensors and an intake manifold gasket. 

What happens is that water gets under the plastic intake manifold and goes into the back bank for the knock sensors. The bank fills with water over time and turns the knock sensor into something you thought you'd find on the bottom of the ocean. 

If you do the repair yourself, be sure to remove the foam pads at the front and rear of the intake manifold and build a "dam" with an opening towards the back of each bank to direct water away from the holes.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

The rear knock sensor is probally swimming. Easy job follow instructions per tsb exactly what chevy kid said. I always replace the knock sensor connector. as well.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

so i took the programmer off and it hasn't come back on yet. should i just wait to see if it comes on again or is it something that should be fixed asap?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thats up to u. Id fix it now. It wont get u stranded, but spark knock is never a good thing to have. Its really not a bad job at all.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

so i took the programmer off my truck about a week and a half ago and now i have not had a code since. think they could be related?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

turbo5560;595251 said:


> so i took the programmer off my truck about a week and a half ago and now i have not had a code since. think they could be related?


Absolutely. If the programmer falsifies timing commands too far out of scale the PCM will interpret it as a faulty sensor reading...it can basically "read" that the spec is out of range thus setting a code.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

i have had this hypertech programmer on there for about 6 months and no problems until a week or so ago. Think it's not worth putting it back on there? At least in your personal opinion.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

turbo5560;595271 said:


> i have had this hypertech programmer on there for about 6 months and no problems until a week or so ago. Think it's not worth putting it back on there? At least in your personal opinion.


If you've some reading here in the Chevy forums lately you'll see I'm not a fan of the off the shelf hand held programmers, so my opinion might be a little biased. 

Ditch the programmer and go with a custom tune if you want power over stock.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

no your good. i asked for your opinion. 
thanks!
as far as custom programs, i've heard about them but whats the best way about getting one?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

turbo5560;595288 said:


> no your good. i asked for your opinion.
> thanks!
> as far as custom programs, i've heard about them but whats the best way about getting one?


Very easy procedure turbo.

Just call them up and give them all your truck specific info over the phone..they'll burn you a new PCM and mail it out to you ready to install. You then send your old PCM back for a core refund. No downtime that way. And most of the big guys have excellent tech support after the sale if it ever becomes necessary.


----------

